# 522 Promotion



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Quick question(s),

I've decided to go for the 522 upgrade for existing customers, but my question is whether this has to be done through E* or can this be done through local retailers? called E* twice today and both CSRs said they are having 'technical problems' today and aren't able to process my request even though the promotion starts today.

I've only ever gone through E* for any installations, moves or programming changes, but I was wondering if this can be done through an E* retailer. That brings me to my next question, if this can be done through a local retailer does anyone have any suggestions for E* retailers in the Houston area?

Thanks for your time!

Rhindle


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

I was able to take advantage of the 522 promotion today. They scheduled the install for next week on Tuesday, 8 February. A couple of notes about the deal for existing customers: only one 522 + install per household, and the initial cost is actually $149.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I also took advantage today, and my cost was $99.


----------



## rhindle (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, I should have checked for any replies to my first post today as I just posted about this $148 thing a few minutes ago. So I wonder srrobinson2 why yours was $99? Do you mind sharing how long you've been an E* sub? I just wondering what is the qualifying factor...


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

srrobinson... why did you say you only paid $99 here and in another topic write the following: 

"I argued with my CSR and her supervisor about the install fee and was told--no exceptions--$99. I am scheduled for "install" next Tuesday.

Also, they initially scheduled me for an upgrade and planned to take my 510. I told them that I owned it and they could not take it, so they changed my order to an additional receiver and said I could keep the 510.

The $99 was required either way. I already have all of my wiring run--this is a joke. The installer will simply plug the new one in for $99.

Any ideas how I can get around this??"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So do we get the 522 promo if you already have on active on your account (even if you bought it and own it yourself)?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't ask that question to a CSR. Their head will explode.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

I called for my 522 today and the csr said they couldn't do it because I just got the 510. I e-mailed amanda who responded to my [email protected] e-mail in december. She called me on the phone with 5 minutes of my e-mail and said she would get me the 522. she said it would cost me $99. I agreed and it is being installed Saturday.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They told me that I was eligible for the $99 522 promo or the $49 510 promo even though I bought the 522.


----------

